# Pioneer Head Units - Interchangeable Faceplates?



## Oubadah (Jun 7, 2010)

I recently purchased a Pioneer DEH-P7150UB (here is my review if anyone's interested: Pioneer DEH-P7150UB Head Unit Review - Jaguar Forums - Jaguar Enthusiasts Forum), and so far I've been quite happy with it. The only problem I have with it is that the face panel backlighting is all white, and I've just been on a mission to replace all my Jags backlighting with blue LEDs. 

And then just the other day I see this damned head unit, DEH-P6050UB, looking exactly the same but with blue backlighting: 










Well I can't be arsed tearing out the DEH-P7150UB and installing a whole new unit, but I was wondering; the DEH-P7150UB and DEH-P6050UB look all but identical (they don't even have the model number on the face), so do you think I could use a DEH-P6050UB face panel on my DEH-P7150UB? 

Here is the DEH-P7150UB for reference:










Faceplate look absolutely identical aside from the blue light scheme and a bit of silver trim.


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

Have tried with some older models and it worked. Otherwise, much cheaper option:Clear PVC Blue .005"x7.6"x11" (Midwest Plastics 704-06) - Midwest Plastics - SP Models - Plastic Kits, RC Cars, Airplanes, Helicopters, Diecast Models, Scalextric Sets, Model Railways, Model Figures - SPModels or similar

I modded my DEH-P88RS from white to orange for my Mini, took less than 20mins and cost a few pence!


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

Here are a few steps of what I did. Just take apart the face, cut a piece of film roughly to size and drop over the board. Use a marker pen to mark up where buttons/knobs/mounts are situated and then cut out. Put face back together and you're done. If it takes you longer then 20mins go back to nursery school and get some practice with the toddlers

Now all buttons and display on my 88RS match my interior lights


----------



## Oubadah (Jun 7, 2010)

The Baron Groog said:


> Have tried with some older models and it worked. Otherwise, much cheaper option:Clear PVC Blue .005"x7.6"x11" (Midwest Plastics 704-06) - Midwest Plastics - SP Models - Plastic Kits, RC Cars, Airplanes, Helicopters, Diecast Models, Scalextric Sets, Model Railways, Model Figures - SPModels or similar
> 
> I modded my DEH-P88RS from white to orange for my Mini, took less than 20mins and cost a few pence!


Not sure if that would produce the colour intensity I need to match my blue LEDs...

I did think of opening the face plate to replace the actual LED lights in it, but I think the screen is organic LED based. (ie, no backlight) 

That's one benifit to your method i suppose...


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

It will do it, the white LEDs are very bright and the OLED display is clearly visable and you always have the option of upping the brightness. Have seen others do it with nail varnish on the LEDs but thought I'd try this route as it would be easier to revert and less chance of f-ups. The sheat cost me 80pence so a very cheap way of seeing if you'll get the results...


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

Are you sure you can't change it in the menu? My Pioneer has the option of white or blue, I'd assume that if you saw a nearly identical model with a different color than you just need to change the setting.


----------



## Oubadah (Jun 7, 2010)

gijoe said:


> Are you sure you can't change it in the menu? My Pioneer has the option of white or blue, I'd assume that if you saw a nearly identical model with a different color than you just need to change the setting.


Which submenu was your option in? I can't find any such setting in the initial settings menu, or any of the normal menus.


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

Power the unit off. Hold the button down (not sure which button it is on that model) you'll enter the set up menu where you can turn on/off the internal amp, set the clock, and change the basic settings. The option to change the color should be in that menu. I can't promise that you have the option, but it seems likely that you would.


----------



## gus1111 (Apr 17, 2009)

The best way to find out about switching the color from white to blue is to locate a manual if you do not have one already...The Pioneer Website(European)should have it also...
Please, keep us posted so we all learn and benefit from your experience...
Thanks!


----------



## Oubadah (Jun 7, 2010)

Yeah, I've been looking in the manual. I don't think this unit has any option for colour, unfortunately.

Look at the link in my first post; it has screenshots of every single page in that initial settings menu (as mentioned by gijoe), and it certainly isn't there. I just double checked in the car to make sure I didn't miss any.


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

You can't change the OLED colour itself-the organic material glows blue when current is passed through it. If anyone has an OLED stereo where you can switch from blue to white it is using a 2nd set of OLED's-but have a pretty good knowledge of Pioneer stereos and have never seen this as a feature. there are Pioneer stereo's where you can change the botton illumination and LCD display, but never seen the OLED change from blue to white or vise-versa-they did a colour OLED but again there was no way of switching the colours on that.

If you don't want to buy the film just get a clear blue sweet wrapper and try it 1st with that...


----------

